# Solved: How do you disable headphones?



## ZaneBlaze (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, so I had my headphones plugged in, and the tip of the jack broke off, so now I have no sound  ... So I figured if I disable my headphones, I SHOULD be able to get my sound back, right?

How can I disable the headphones to have my speakers work again on my Notebook PC?


----------



## ZaneBlaze (Sep 29, 2007)

Help


----------



## ZaneBlaze (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, the pin broke inside headphone jack, and I CANT get it out. SO my computer thinks I have headphones plugged in. One thing, the case WONT come off (stupid Lenovo comp.), and It's kinda down in there far. Also, it's closed in, so I cant do anything even if I get the stupid think open! All I want to do is disable the headphones and make the sound come out of the speakers, but i cant find how to do it, if I can.

PLEASE HELP!
Lici


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can't unless you open up the laptop and unplug it - and thats only if it can be unplugged, your best bet would be to try to remove the broken piece of the jack. And I know no easy way without taking the laptop apart as well.


----------



## ZaneBlaze (Sep 29, 2007)

I cant get the laptop open...it just wont pop open, we TRIED to get it out, someone mentioned something about disabling the headphones and forcing the sound to come out of the speakers.

Can you do it through the BIOS?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've merged your two threads, please don't start multiple threads on the same issue.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The headphone jack disabling the speakers is a mechanical contact on the phone jack, there is no way to "fix" this with a BIOS setting.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Many a typical headphone jack setup includes internal switched contacts that feed the speakers. Inserting a headphone plug into the jack moves the contacts apart and automatically disconnects the speakers. An overly aggressive attempt to remove pieces of a broken plug in the jack could bend the contacts so that the speakers never connect.


----------



## ZaneBlaze (Sep 29, 2007)

No, that is NOT the problem. The piece of the plugis still lodged in the jack. We haven't been overly agressive...

EDIT: I shoved another headphone into the jack, pushed the piece inside, and now I have sound, though this probably wasnt the SMARTEST idea XD


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ZaneBlaze said:


> I shoved another headphone into the jack, pushed the piece inside, and now I have sound, though this probably wasnt the SMARTEST idea XD


   

If you are lucky, the piece you pushed inside of the jack was captured inside the jack housing and may eventually just cause some some sound output problems. If you pushed it out of the jack housing and it is loose inside the laptop case, that piece may find its way into shorting together two points on the mother board and killing it beyond any simple repair.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ZaneBlaze said:


> No, that is NOT the problem. The piece of the plugis still lodged in the jack. We haven't been overly agressive...
> 
> EDIT: I shoved another headphone into the jack, pushed the piece inside, and now I have sound, though this probably wasnt the SMARTEST idea XD


Now, that probably *does *fall under the category of *Overly Aggressive*! 

I agree with the previous comment, this could very easily cause far larger issues, depending on where that piece ended up.


----------

